# afaw estuary



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

anybody has these rods in stock? would like to buy one asap...

thanks


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*have you checked*

with Tommy.

I think he got some in, but may be out of them already.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've got one Estuary conventional left.

Ready to ship!!

Tommy


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Are these factory or custom rods Tommy? I know PhillyJack is getting one and he mentioned something about picking up a custom...

Steve


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

This is a factory rod. Fuji guides and reel seat.

Tommy


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

looking for spinning

thanks


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

whats the price range?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve, I'm getting the Estuary factory now but I held the beach blank at the shop I told you about up our way. That's the one I'm looking at doing custom. Like the idea of the builder and I working together, in person, to get the measurements right. I'm tall with long arms so the positioning of the reel seat would be different from a shorter person with short arms. The deal on the Estaury that I'm getting from Tommy, a spinning model, is nice, very nice indeed. Philly jack


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

how much do these AFAW rods go for?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jaron,

Click on the sponsor link at the top of page. Complete price list there.

Tommy


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Tommy...those ratings pretty accurate on those rods? Just curious about some of the notes....the "Heavy Heaver" rated to 8oz? That was why I was wondering, or if maybe they were under rated somewhat.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The guys at AFAW rate the big rods based on weight, 3 baits and a pendulum cast. The Beach is rated 6-8 and 3 baits but it will really handle 8-10+ bait with a hatteras cast and a chunk of bunker. The Rock will handle up to 12nbait.

If anything, they are slightly underrated.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Please excuse the ignorance, but..... What is meant by 3 baits. Is there a standard weight per bait assumed? Just trying to get a feel for the descriptions. I wondered about it before, but since you mentioned it here, I figured I would ask.

Robert


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Forgot to mention that kingfeeder! Glad you brought that up


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't know of a standard weight per bait. They just do things a little different on the other side of the big pond. I think they use a 3 drop bottom type rig and cast it pendulum style for max distance.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmm, ok, that clears things up a little....I had twisted thoughts of actually sticking 3 baits on the circle hook of a fish finder or something...LOL

Robert


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Tommy,

you got a pm. Let me know the outcome.

Thanks a million.


----------

